# Help Needed!



## thehook (Mar 14, 2006)

Anybody know of any dealers with a 09 tcr advanced Rabo still left over in medium?the bike with 105 components.
thanks


----------



## BarkingDog (Sep 23, 2009)

there might be one at Bike Haven in Fair Haven, NJ
Saw it there a little while back.
not sure about the components.
Good Luck.


----------



## thehook (Mar 14, 2006)

thanks will call.


----------



## Pudzian (Oct 5, 2009)

Pretty sure theres one at my LBS but its all the way in Cali. Let me know if you're interested.


----------

